
Explore thousands of exposed cloud buckets - datadrifter
https://datadrifter.xyz
======
datadrifter
There's a free Google Cloud Bucket search engine by Spyglass Security called -
Data Drifter - literally first thing that pops up after opening it is a bucket
full of passport scans.

~~~
geekthattweaks
I still think this is super cool. I get lost in the feeds from time to time.

